# Meaning of Titles



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, so Sophie asked the other day if I'd go through Kodi's titles and tell what they mean. Here goes!

BN - AKC's first obedience title, "Beginner Novice" 3 "Q's" (qualifying scores of 170 or better) in three different trials under at least two different judges.

PCD - AKC "Preferred Novice" - similar to regular Novice except that the dog does a stay in the middle of the ring, alone, while the handler walks around the ring rather than group stays. (3 Q's of 170 or better) This is now a whole titling track... meaning that rather than individual titles, you can go all the way up to a "Preferred OTCH" if you choose. The biggest differences between the Preferred track and the Regular track are lower jump heights (if you choose) and no group stays.

NA - AKC Novice Agility (that's the one with all the different contact obstacles) (3 Q's)

NAJ - AKC Novice Agility Jumpers (just jumps and weave poles, no contact obstacles) (3 Q's)

RE - AKC Rally Excellent (You must complete Rally Novice (on leash) then Rally Advanced (off leash) before competing in Rally Excellent. Each level requires 3 Q's of 70 or better out of 100) There is one more title after that, RAE, which requires 10 "QQ's" (double Q's) in both Advanced and Excellent in the same trial) We got half way through and didn't finish because it was kind of boring. WCRL is more fun and more challenging. We may go back and finish it some day, but we have bigger fish to fry right now.

CDX-CCH - CDSP- (Companion Dog Sports Program) Open Champion (Must first complete Novice title, then Open title. After that, you can continue to compete in Open indefinitely for championship points. It takes 10 Q's of 185 or higher for a championship. Kodi has 6 legs toward his CDX-CCH2. He's close to being ready for Utility, but not quite, so we are keeping our hand in at Open.

RL1X3 (plus AoE) WCRL- (World Cynosport Rally) Level 1 Champion times 3, plus Award of Excellence. Level 1 is SIMILAR to Rally Novice in AKC, but judged on a total score of 210 rather than 100 because the courses are longer, and there is a 10 point bonus exercise. A Q is a score of 170, and as in all sports, you need 3 Q's for a level title. If ALL your level title scores are above 195, you receive an "Award of Excellence". Kodi has done that at all levels. The RL1"X(number)" is the level championship, and requires 10 Q's at that level. So Kodi has had at least 30 Q's for this title.

RL2X3 (plus AoE) Level 2 is APPROXIMATELY like AKC Rally Excellent all work is done off leash. The rules for how Q's are awarded is the same as level 1... obviously, you need your level 1 title to compete in level 2.

RL3X2 (plus AoE) Level 3 is harder than anything AKC has to offer. Really fun and really challenging! Same rules.

ARCH - WCRL 5 QQ's of 195 or higher from level 1 and 2

ARCHX - WCRL 5 QQ's of 195 or higher from level 2 and 3

ARCHEX - WCRL 10 QQ's of 195 or higher from level 2 and 3

ARCHMX - 10 QQQ's from level 1,2&3 with scores of 195 or higher. Kodi did this title with NO NQ's, and more than half of his scores were 210's (perfect scores) He is the only Havanese in the country to hold this title. This one is considered a "real" championship title, and it is usually placed in front of the dog's name. Except in "AKC world", where nothing but AKC title count.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> ARCHMX - 10 QQQ's from level 1,2&3 with scores of 195 or higher. Kodi did this title with NO NQ's, and more than half of his scores were 210's (perfect scores) He is the only Havanese in the country to hold this title. This one is considered a "real" championship title, and it is usually placed in front of the dog's name.


:jaw: Felicidades amigo Kodi and Karen! What a team!

Ricky has his GDCHUSMX..........Great Dog Champion US and Mexico! :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow, I can see why you are so proud of Kodi. Very impressive. How old was he when he earned the first (BN) title?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> :jaw: Felicidades amigo Kodi and Karen! What a team!
> 
> Ricky has his GDCHUSMX..........Great Dog Champion US and Mexico! :grin2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Well, Ricky, Kodi's breeder, Tom King, has said a number of times that while they are always tickled by a "Best in Show", what they REALLY aim for in their breeding program is "Best in Home". And I think your breeder came up with a winner, BIG TIME, with you, my little friend! :hug: Assuming a sound dog with a good disposition, all the rest is just time and training!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> And I think your beer came up with a winner, BIG TIME,


ound: Yes, my beer of choice is Schneider Edelweiss Hefenweisse from Munich. It is a true winner! :eyebrows:

Rickys Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Wow, I can see why you are so proud of Kodi. Very impressive. How old was he when he earned the first (BN) title?


Well, when we started competing, AKC didn't offer Beginner Novice, and CDSP didn't even exist. We started in WCRL, which was then known as APDT Rally. (It has since been sold off but remains otherwise unchanged) Kodi was about 15 months old when he won his RL1 title in one weekend. He did well, and also earned his AoE, as I mentioned. However, knowing what I do know, I would have liked both of us to have a MUCH stronger training foundation before I put him in the ring. We had to go back and fix a lot of bad habits (mostly on my part) that we got into by starting too soon. I'm taking my time with the girls!

When I look back at my records, CDSP Novice was our first formal obedience title, in May of 2012, so he was 3 years old. All his scores were in the 190's.

He did Beginner Novice as soon as it was available, finished in 3 trials, between 11/12 and 1/13, again, all scores in the 190's. So he was 3 1/2 then.

He finished his ARCHMX sometime in 2015, I think. Since then, we've been concentrating on learning all the skills for Utility, which is *HARD!!!* He's doing really well, but it just takes time. And there are SOOOO many ways the handler can do LITTLE things to get NQ'd in Utility. It's hard for the handler to learn too!!! We've also been competing in AKC Preferred Open, but don't have out title yet. Here again, he knows all the individual exercises well, but it's HARD to put it all together in competition... especially for first timers like Kodi and me. The average "Q rate" in Open A is something around 50%, while the Q rate in Utility A drops down to something like 30%.

We also try to catch a WCRL trial now and then, when they fit in the schedule, but scheduling isn't getting any easier juggling two dogs in the ring now.  Kodi is retired from Agility at this point, even though he's only one Q short of his open titles. He just doesn't love it, and I don't want him just working "for me". If my buddy isn't having fun, then I don't want to do it either. (and to qualify that, he has always LOVED agility class and training... he gets very worried at agility trials with all the frenzy of barking, over the top Border Collies and Shelties. He was regularly running Excellent level courses in lessons when I decide to take him out of agility)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> ound: Yes, my beer of choice is Schneider Edelweiss Hefenweisse from Munich. It is a true winner! :eyebrows:
> 
> Rickys Popi


Darned spell check! I am perfectly capable of making my OWN errors, without the help of a stupid machine! :laugh:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> Well, when we started competing, AKC didn't offer Beginner Novice, and CDSP didn't even exist. We started in WCRL, which was then known as APDT Rally. (It has since been sold off but remains otherwise unchanged) Kodi was about 15 months old when he won his RL1 title in one weekend. He did well, and also earned his AoE, as I mentioned. However, knowing what I do know, I would have liked both of us to have a MUCH stronger training foundation before I put him in the ring. We had to go back and fix a lot of bad habits (mostly on my part) that we got into by starting too soon. I'm taking my time with the girls!
> 
> Chi Chi is working on her CGC (she received Star Puppy award back in May). She hasn't taken the exam because there are 2 test items she needs work on. I'm thinking of doing a private lesson or two rather than another 6 week course. She is scheduled for Novice Obedience is September and Foundations of Agility in November. I then plan on pursuing whichever one she enjoys most. All her previous lessons were in small spaces and now she will be in a large club with agility, obedience and rally rings all going on at once. I hope she adjusts.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie has a VNP and CLL and a GHX. 

(Very Naughty Puppy, Crazy Little Lady and Goofy Havanese Excellent)

Seriously though my Hallie was the first dachshund (and to our knowledge, only) to get a Schutzhund title. Funny since she was the sweetest thing and to see her out there with the malinois, GSD, rotties, dobies...the judge was from Germany and couldn't pronounce her name so just called her "Low Dog" 

When I first started showing dogs 30 years ago there were a lot less titles offered than nowadays!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> krandall said:
> 
> 
> > Well, when we started competing, AKC didn't offer Beginner Novice, and CDSP didn't even exist. We started in WCRL, which was then known as APDT Rally. (It has since been sold off but remains otherwise unchanged) Kodi was about 15 months old when he won his RL1 title in one weekend. He did well, and also earned his AoE, as I mentioned. However, knowing what I do know, I would have liked both of us to have a MUCH stronger training foundation before I put him in the ring. We had to go back and fix a lot of bad habits (mostly on my part) that we got into by starting too soon. I'm taking my time with the girls!
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie has a VNP and CLL and a GHX.
> 
> (Very Naughty Puppy, Crazy Little Lady and Goofy Havanese Excellent)
> 
> ...


Do you have any video of Hallie doing Schutzhund? That is something I would LOVE to see!!! I can see how getting at a guy's arm in a bite suit would be a bit of a challenge for her!!! :laugh: That's fantastic the you were able to do that with her!!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Remember that obedience is important even if your main sport is agility. Most of my friends who do agility put at least the lower level obedience or rally titles on their dogs too.[/QUOTE]

Do you ever train for two sports simultaneously? Do some have common core concepts?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Remember that obedience is important even if your main sport is agility. Most of my friends who do agility put at least the lower level obedience or rally titles on their dogs too.


Do you ever train for two sports simultaneously? Do some have common core concepts?[/QUOTE]

Absolutely!!! Kodi was in training for both obedience (and rally... the training is essentially the same) and agility at the same time until he retired from agility. He stared agility just after his first birthday, started competing right around his second birthday.

Panda will add agility lessons to her schedule as soon as she's old enough. (around Oct.) She has already had as much Pre-agility work as is wise with an immature dog... hind end awareness, working on both sides, changing directions, going out away from me, jumping back and forth over "jump bumps" (tiny jumps just high enough that the dog needs to pick up their feet over them) start line stays, introduction to safe contact equipment and tunnels...

MANY of the people I train and compete with do at least two sports simultaneously. And yes, are many core concepts in common. With agility and obedience, it's all about the ability to restrain themselves when necessary and go when necessary, to move away from you when necessary and come back to you when necessary... and ALWAYS to read your body language. (and for you to learn how to USE your body correctly so they CAN read you!) There's not much overlap between nose work and agility, but there is between nose work and higher level obedience, where you need to train scent articles. And, of course, we haven't talked about tracking... there are definitely overlaps between nose work and tracking. (though they aren't as similar as one might think)

... and we haven't even talked about some of the other sports like free style, lure coursing, barn hunt...


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> Do you ever train for two sports simultaneously? Do some have common core concepts?


Absolutely!!! Kodi was in training for both obedience (and rally... the training is essentially the same) and agility at the same time until he retired from agility. He stared agility just after his first birthday, started competing right around his second birthday.

Panda will add agility lessons to her schedule as soon as she's old enough. (around Oct.) She has already had as much Pre-agility work as is wise with an immature dog... hind end awareness, working on both sides, changing directions, going out away from me, jumping back and forth over "jump bumps" (tiny jumps just high enough that the dog needs to pick up their feet over them) start line stays, introduction to safe contact equipment and tunnels...

MANY of the people I train and compete with do at least two sports simultaneously. And yes, are many core concepts in common. With agility and obedience, it's all about the ability to restrain themselves when necessary and go when necessary, to move away from you when necessary and come back to you when necessary... and ALWAYS to read your body language. (and for you to learn how to USE your body correctly so they CAN read you!) There's not much overlap between nose work and agility, but there is between nose work and higher level obedience, where you need to train scent articles. And, of course, we haven't talked about tracking... there are definitely overlaps between nose work and tracking. (though they aren't as similar as one might think)

... and we haven't even talked about some of the other sports like free style, lure coursing, barn hunt... [/QUOTE]

Wow! That is good to know. I love working with her. I have a job that I love but it gets demanding sometimes and having her in classes ensures that I get one on one quality time with her. Great to know we can continue with obedience while trying out agility.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, I just added it up, and as near as I can figure, Kodi has had about 130 Q's at this point in his career. Not too shabby.  This is his ribbon wall... all his... Panda's (few) are elsewhere... And we only hang up placements, perfect scores or title ribbons separately. All the "just Q's" are in a clump on that middle post.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

YEAH Kodi! That is super impressive! You should make a quilt out of those ribbons some day. He's an awesome boy!

You really are "almost" making me want to do obedience again....I loved it but after almost 30 years I kind of got burned out. (I find nosework and trick training to be a lot more fun now although really loved doing obedience. Also did earth dog, field trials, etc). My Jessie was #1 hound group in the US in obedience and my Dane was #3 dane. Jessie had multiple all breed HITs and 44 OTCH points until just after she turned 4 and her back went  So learned my doxie back lesson the hard way and with Hallie I only did novice (and rally) no jumping.

haaa nooooo I cringed to think I mislead you that Hallie did bitework and/or jumping. We just competed at the first level (B) which is all heeling, tests with gun fire, crowds, bikes, moving stand, really long recalls etc. She also had to honor another dog working and a dog honored her while she worked (on a down for the whole time way longer than obedience) and the club was nice and paired us with the gentlest dog entered, a dobie. 

I wish we had a video soo much. But just got a photo she had to sit on a chair her medal was so long  And we did a fake sleeve shot, the decoy is holding a treat, Hallie was the sweetest thing and couldn't have gotten her to actually bite anything if you tried. Plus it pouring rain the day of the trial and that wasn't easy for a dachshund. <3 She worked her heart out though and we were the only team on the field with the dog in a coat...


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Even with the clarification, my head is spinning! You have had one heck of a successful career with your sweet boy; I can only hope Nino's ribbon collection grows to be that big  

Sorry, more questions. What is the difference between AKC rally and cynosport? I watched clips of videos and couldn't figure it out :laugh: same with CDSP obedience vs AKC obedience. And what made you choose to go the preferred route with Kodi rather than the regular? And those two big ribbons on either end...HIT, or something else?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dee Dee, I love the photo at the end, with Hallie looking up at you. And I'm smiling, with that little girl of yours out there with all the big dogs! Her "bite" photo is darling, too--you can see just the hint of a smile on the man.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I don't see how you have time to do all that training with Kodi, work, and travel, too! And now you've got two more going, also! You must not sleep. Maybe it is daylight 24/7 where you live, too?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> YEAH Kodi! That is super impressive! You should make a quilt out of those ribbons some day. He's an awesome boy!
> 
> You really are "almost" making me want to do obedience again....I loved it but after almost 30 years I kind of got burned out. (I find nosework and trick training to be a lot more fun now although really loved doing obedience. Also did earth dog, field trials, etc). My Jessie was #1 hound group in the US in obedience and my Dane was #3 dane. Jessie had multiple all breed HITs and 44 OTCH points until just after she turned 4 and her back went  So learned my doxie back lesson the hard way and with Hallie I only did novice (and rally) no jumping.
> 
> ...


Wow! I have a friend who breeds Great Danes (long lived, healthy ones... Her old girl made it to 14 1/2, her daughter is now 12 1/2 and still spry) I've seen her work with mother and son, and it takes a LOT of patience! NOTHING ever happens fast. Even a sit is in S L O W motion! . You don't hear about. Lot of Doxies doing performance sports, either, and CERTAINLY not Schutzhund!!! I don't care what level you did, that's impressive.

You know, we take it so much for granted, now, that it's so easy to video EVERYTHING. It's part of every day life. It wasn't that long ago that if we had video available at all, it was crummy resolution, and is now on tapes stuffed away in a drawer someplace. I think of some of my wonderful old horses and would love to be able to remember them in video... No such luck.

I LOVE the photos of Hallie with her big medal and doing her "bite work", even if all she was "biting" was a cookie! :laugh:

If there is any opportunity to do either WCRL rally or CDSP obedience, give them a try. The trials are much more low key, it's a REALLY supportive crowd (people cheer for each other and MEAN it!  ) and even though they are challenging in DIFFERENT ways, you can use food in the ring. But it makes a really nice break from the super formality of AKC. (only as a reward and only at the end of an exercise... Absolutely NO luring, even between exercises, or you NQ immediately) Oh, and the other big difference between AKC obedience and CDSP is that you give encouragement and praise to your dog. (Not babbling along, but short encouragement here and there, and a few more cues. Like, during heeling, instead of just being able to say "heel" once when you start, and once after the halt in AKC, in CDSP, you can also say "heel" (or turn, or whatever your signal is) for the about turn, "slow" for the slow, "sit" for the halt... So it's a nice way to be able to stay connected with your dog, if they worry. The only exercise where you can't say anything, of course, is signals in utility.

Another nice thing is that both CDSP and WCRL allow disabled dogs to compete with modifications. CDSP allows the "jumps" to be 4" (which is basically putting the bar on the floor) WCRL goes one step farther. There are a few dogs competing in carts, and they completely take the jump bars away. We have a blind dog too, and the handle wears a little bell on her pant leg so that the dog knows where she is. We have deaf dogs and have even had a three legged dog. (The owner of that dog, who has, unfortunately, since passed to cancer) used to say, "it only takes three legs to win a title!"


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I'm blown away with all that you and Kodi have done, Karen. 

Dee Dee, that's just nuts with what you've done with Hallie, from painting to guard dog duty! Good nuts, but nuts!

I'm still doing standard obedience classes with Lola, who, in the words of the trainer, still has "puppy brain." She's smart and wants to work, but is easily distracted,and will also just lie down and quit when she feels like it. We're taking a class on focusing, starting at the end of September, so I'll hopefully learn how to work with her better. The trainer thinks she just needs to mature more. I would really like to try Rally, which is popular around her, but regular obedience competition or even classes beyond basics are hard to find.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Even with the clarification, my head is spinning! You have had one heck of a successful career with your sweet boy; I can only hope Nino's ribbon collection grows to be that big
> 
> Sorry, more questions. What is the difference between AKC rally and cynosport? I watched clips of videos and couldn't figure it out :laugh: same with CDSP obedience vs AKC obedience. And what made you choose to go the preferred route with Kodi rather than the regular? And those two big ribbons on either end...HIT, or something else?


I explained some of the differences in my post to Dee Dee... Hopefully that helps! There a some difference in the exercises, but they are very similar. Some people think that being able to bring food into the ring makes it much easier. In reality, the dog has to know the behavior and be able to perform, so the cookies don't help you that much, it's just nice to be able to thank your training partner from time to time. 

I chose Perferred with Kodi because he has trouble with group stays. He got jumped by a Cattle Dog at about 2 1/2, and has never completely gotten over it. He use to sit in a line of dogs and shake all over and drool. He's gotten MUCH better than that, by us SLOWLY introducing stays with familiar, safe dogs. He may, at some point, go back and do regular Novice... I'm not sure. But I don't think I'll ever be willing to put him in out of sight stays in Open. If has taken SO long to regain his trust, I can't betray that trust by putting him in a position where he could get jumped again. And, unfortunately, it happens all too often.

As far as the ribbons are concerned, the one on the far right is his ARCHMX. The one on the far left is his ARCHEX. He does have a High in Trial and a High Combined in there, but I'm not sure where they are in the photo. They don't award HIT or High Combined at WCRL trials, or he would have won a few of those.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow things HAVE changed a lot in the last 8 years that I haven't done obedience. So many more options and I totally love how they are catering more to the "disabled" dogs! They can do so much and often don't get a chance. That's what I love about nosework. 

Some of those new obedience things do sound very fun and low key. I may look into them once and if I can see the trend that Sophie will be taking she has been doing great but was really disappointed that today she has had issues again after her nosework class last night. I wouldn't add to her "social calendar" and do more classes and training at this point but hopefully that can change in the future. Thanks for the explanations!


----------

